
How to have a better death - uyoakaoma
https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21721371-death-inevitable-bad-death-not-how-have-better-death
======
jrnichols
I wish that more of us could have the conversation about death and dying. In
my EMS career, we see a lot of dying people. We see a lot of people with
absolutely no quality of life whatsoever, literally wasting away in nursing
homes. And we encounter people that really do want to end their lives
peacefully and as painless as possible. Towards the end? People are
frightened. I'm happy to see that studies involving psychedelic drugs has
finally gotten FDA approval.

[http://psychedelictimes.com/mdma/new-research-explores-
the-u...](http://psychedelictimes.com/mdma/new-research-explores-the-use-of-
mdma-therapy-to-treat-end-of-life-anxiety/)

Things like that show me that maybe - just maybe - we're starting to turn the
corner socially and are accepting the fact that everybody is going to die at
some point or another. Hopefully.

